# RockHard Weekend Dietary Supplement Recalled



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2009)

*Sex Pill Recalled*

 		 		 			November 27, 2009







Just before the weekend, the dietary supplement called ???RockHard Weekend??? is being recalled because it contains an erectile dysfunction drug that is not listed on the label! FDA lab testing determined that some RockHard Weekend packages contain sulfoaildenfil, which is related to Sildenfil, the active ingredient in FDA-approved erectile dysfunction drugs. The undeclared use of the drug ingredient in the recalled supplements may pose a risk of death or injury to users who take nitrates and prescription medications, such as nitroglycerin, for high blood pressure, heart disease, diabetes, and other conditions, the FDA said. Negative interaction between sulfoaildenfil and nitrates could result in life-threatening drops in blood pressure, officials said.


*So What Does RockHard Laboratories Say About This?*
 They???ve issued a statement that said that one of the raw ingredients imported from China was tainted with sulfoaildenfil, causing the product contamination. The following RockHard Weekend products, lot numbers, and expiration dates are included in the recall: Blister Pack: T12 705 08 (exp: 10/11) / T12 705 09 (exp: 3/12, 8/12)3ct Bottle: R417 0509 (exp: 09/12) 8ct Bottle: T237-0509 (exp: 06/12)


*Not The First Sex Pill Recall*
 This is not the first time a dietary supplement has been recalled for containing undeclared ingredients used in erectile dysfunction drugs. Libipower Plus, Stamina-RX, and Stiff Nights brands of dietary supplements were recently recalled due to undeclared drug ingredients.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2009)

*RockHard Weekend Dietary Supplement Recalled*

        			        				Three lots of a dietary supplement called RockHard Weekend are being recalled today because they contain an ingredient used in erectile dysfunction products that is not listed on the labeling, the Food and Drug Administration said.

 FDA laboratory testing determined that some RockHard Weekend packages contain sulfoaildenfil, which is related to Sildenfil, the active ingredient in FDA-approved erectile dysfunction drugs.
 The undeclared use of the drug ingredient in the recalled supplements may pose a risk of death or injury to users who take nitrates and prescription medications, such as nitroglycerin, for high blood pressure, heart disease, diabetes, and other conditions, the FDA said.
 Negative interaction between sulfoaildenfil and nitrates could result in life-threatening drops in blood pressure, officials said. RockHard Laboratories said one of the raw ingredients imported from China was tainted with sulfoaildenfil, causing the product contamination.
 The following RockHard Weekend products, lot numbers, and expiration dates are included in today’s recall:
 • Blister Pack: T12 705 08 (exp: 10/11) / T12 705 09 (exp: 3/12, 8/12)
 • 3ct Bottle: R417 0509 (exp: 09/12)
 • 8ct Bottle: T237-0509 (exp: 06/12)
 This is not the first time a dietary supplement has been recalled for containing undeclared ingredients used in erectile dysfunction drugs. Libipower Plus, Stamina-RX, and Stiff Nights brands of dietary supplements were recently recalled due to undeclared drug ingredients.


----------

